# Big snapper off a kayak



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

"Kayak Redsnapper! (Some great snapper action with a rough surf launch!!)" on YouTube





Went down to pins for some kings and wound up with some snapper lol. I caught some drifting ribbons and so.e with a white t&a jig. Kings were slow due to the hurricane and north wind. I did manage to lose a monster after he bit 40lb malin wire!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

very cool, snapper eat a lot better so congrats.


----------

